
Microsoft Research shows off see-through 3D display - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/120293-microsoft-research-shows-off-see-through-3d-display-holoreflector-illumishare
======
nchuhoai
I think I repeat myself, but Microsoft has an always inspiring R&D, which
leaves me wondering why so little gets into the consumers hands

~~~
tvon
I think Microsoft is pretty poor at product development.

~~~
brianobush
but they are proficient at patent submission... which might catch those off-
guard that are building products.

------
kenrikm
Not a new concept however it's awesome to see a working version of it! I don't
expect to see Microsoft moving forward with it though. it seems that Microsoft
likes to build prototypes that never make it into products, Google however is
opposite they like to make products from prototypes. In the end I would be
willing to wager that Apple is the first to implement this type of system in a
consumer product.

------
drcube
Their next OS will be "Microsoft Boxes". They'll have to use a "Tessellating
Box Manager" until they figure out how to make their boxes overlap as if it
were 4D, in Boxes 3.1.

------
mirsadm
My last job was with a big French company that makes stuff for trains. We had
good business case for the use of some see-through displays at train platforms
(2D was enough though). We tested a few displays/prototypes but they were all
still in their infancy. Personally I can't wait to see this sort of stuff take
off.

------
FreeFull
I'm thinking, how would you do blacks? But, if you put an LCD screen behind
the OLED screen, that should work.

~~~
wxs
I think that would defeat the whole purpose of the display being transparent
so that you can see your hands. The display itself is not "3d" but is simply
changing the perspective displayed based on the position of the user's head.

~~~
nitrogen
Adding an LCD layer to a transparent OLED screen just gives you an alpha
channel, effectively. Independent control over emission and transmission. I've
thought about this many times when my mind has occasion to wander.

------
newsreader
All I can say is: Amazing! What's next? Minority Report user experience?

~~~
kaeluka
Minority Report would be terrible -- imagine having to hold your arms up for 8
hours a day

~~~
noblethrasher
People mention that objection a lot but I think it might be a feature rather
than a bug. Perhaps it would be best to have some non-dismissible reminders
that we should not be sitting in front of a screen and pecking buttons for
eight hours a day.

------
shingen
Welcome to the 21st century. I'm glad to be here. More please.

------
recoiledsnake
More cool stuff
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?hd=1&v=2Xv6FnM1SrE#](http://www.youtube.com/watch?hd=1&v=2Xv6FnM1SrE#)!

